# Flu Question



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

I have a question...is the flu virus that I have contageous to my mice?

I havent been holding them for the last 4 days for fear of transferring it to them and I soooo miss them. Mousie Daddy has been taking care of them. Is there any chance of me spreading it to them?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yes, it can be.


----------

